# My sedu hair straightener power cord broke...



## RnBqueen (Aug 8, 2008)

Is there a way I can replace the cord?


----------



## daer0n (Aug 8, 2008)

You can probably email or call the company's customer service, and find out if you can have the cord replaced or something. If your straightener is still under warranty. Other than that im not sure if you can replace it, how did the cord brake?


----------



## Aprill (Aug 8, 2008)

Call the company




Should be under 1yr warranty


----------



## RnBqueen (Aug 17, 2008)

I just emailed Folica about my issue. Now Im waiting for their response.

Heres a picture of my Sedu, so you guys can see what I mean. =[

Attachment 41732


----------



## daer0n (Aug 17, 2008)

Oh, it doesnt seem like the cord cables are damaged in any way, it's just the outside part of it that protects the cables that broke? it looks like that in the picture, so you shouldn't be too worried about it, some duct tape would fix that. Although, if they do replace the straightener for you, it would be much better


----------



## SweetLikeSin (Aug 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh, it doesnt seem like the cord cables are damaged in any way, it's just the outside part of it that protects the cables that broke? it looks like that in the picture, so you shouldn't be too worried about it, some duct tape would fix that. Although, if they do replace the straightener for you, it would be much better



Agreed. Some duct tape would fix it nicely, as long as you don't damage the actual cords so the insides are exposed you should be fine. But if they replace it then that's great as well.


----------



## Karren (Aug 17, 2008)

If the wires are exposed like that... it's hard to tell... but you can take out the screws in the handle and pop the handle apart and push the cord back in and reassemble it.. As long as the wires aren't cut or damaged.. Does it still work?


----------



## TxKimberly (Aug 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif . . some duct tape would fix that. . .



My wife and I were just saying that some tape would square that right away but I was afraid y'all would think I was a red neck!Oh - wife says that a good replacement is a Bed Head or Chi.


----------



## RnBqueen (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TxKimberly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif My wife and I were just saying that some tape would square that right away but I was afraid y'all would think I was a red neck!Oh - wife says that a good replacement is a Bed Head or Chi.

haha oh no we wouldnt think that, my dad was trying to fix it for me with some tape... haha we are no better.. Anyway the wires are damaged tho. And Aprill you were right. Its still under a 2yr. warranty. Folica replied my email very quickly and told me I can send my sedu to them for a replacement. yay! new straightener for mee..

Im also thinking about ordering this

Sedu Revolution Tourmaline Ionic TGR 4000i Hair Dryer, TGR 4000i, Free Shipping

sounds like the perfect hair dryer for me =] Has anyone owned a Sedu hair dryer before? Or do you guys have any better recommendations?

And thanks again for helping me out with the power cord issue.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh it's good that they're going to replace it for you! I had the same problem with my GHD's about a year ago. I tried fixing them with tape and it worked for a while but then it just died. I got a replacement though so it was all good.

And that hair dryer looks great!


----------



## daer0n (Aug 26, 2008)

Oh that is great to hear that you got it replaced!

I've never used a Sedu hair dryer, not even a flat iron or anything like that from their brand, i've been told they are GOOD but have never bought them or tried them before.

You could post another thread to ask for opinions from other users to hear about their reviews on a sedu hair dryer if you like





Have fun with both your dryer and straightener!


----------

